# Temp sensor M4 pt100



## Kaffemann (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi, new on the forum and really need a pid for my Silvia.

Is it possible to buy a M4 temp sensor (preferable pt100) that fits the Silvia at a reasonable price? I think the auber sensor and the complete kit is at bit pricey with shipping tax and everything and I already have some parts laying around.

To bad the mecoffe seems so unreliable (both seller and pruduct) else it seems like a great product!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Kaffemann said:


> Hi, new on the forum and really need a pid for my Silvia.
> 
> Is it possible to buy a M4 temp sensor (preferable pt100) that fits the Silvia at a reasonable price? I think the auber sensor and the complete kit is at bit pricey with shipping tax and everything and I already have some parts laying around.
> 
> To bad the mecoffe seems so unreliable (both seller and pruduct) else it seems like a great product!


 @MrShades may be able to supply one if it's the same size thread as on the classic.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Sure can - if this is what you're looking for: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20110-Gaggia-Silvia-Pt100-RTD-sensor-for-PID

Drop me a PM when you're able to, and I'd be glad to help.

Thanks @ashcroc


----------



## Kaffemann (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks to both of you!

That's seems to be exactly what I'm looking for. A buddy of mine just bought a kit from you for his Gaggia but I didn't know it also had the M4 sensor.

I'll send you a pm and will come back with updates on the install.


----------

